# Appli MESSENGER avec PUSH



## miz_ici (18 Juin 2009)

Bonjour.

Depuis hier, le PUSH étant généralisé, quels sont vos choix pour une application MESSENGER (au moins compatible MSN MESSENGER) AVEC GESTION DU PUSH ?

J'ai testé im+ lite et Palringo. Mais actuellement, aucune de ces deux ne semble gérer correctement le PUSH avec l'application fermée.


----------



## twinworld (22 Juin 2009)

il paraît qu'IM+ (pas la version lite, mais la version complète payante) gère le push, mais j'ai pas testé.


----------



## WebOliver (22 Juin 2009)

Faut encore patienter pour le Push...


----------



## miz_ici (22 Juin 2009)

Effectivement, on va encore devoir attendre.
J'ai finalement acheté IM+, et leur systéme de push n'est pas du VRAI push.
 Il se contente de rester connecté 'via leurs serveurs' pendant la durée choisie (de 10 minutes à 3 Jours consécutifs). Pendant ce temps, tout les messages qui nous sont adréssés sont transféré sur une adresse mail de notre choix. 
Et pendant ce temps là nos contacts recoivent un message automatique leur expliquant qu' on est sur iPhone et qu'on répondras quand on relancera notre application (texte personnalisable).

J'espere que le PUSH va réussir à s'imposer. C'est un réel manque pour des applications de messagerie.


----------



## twinworld (22 Juin 2009)

miz_ici a dit:


> J'espere que le PUSH va réussir à s'imposer. C'est un réel manque pour des applications de messagerie.


je comprend pas l'intérêt. Il y a des applications pour faire de la messagerie instantanée, ça suppose que les personnes avec lesquels on discute sont là, sinon on perd le caractère d'instantanéité. Et si on perd ce caractère, alors ça revient à faire de la messagerie normale, autrement dit du mail. Et pour faire du mail, il existe des logiciels de mails.


----------



## miz_ici (22 Juin 2009)

C'est une histoire d'habitudes. Et ce n'est pas facile à changer les habitudes. 
Mes groupes de contacts utilisent tous MSN en restant quasi-constament connectés la journée. 
Chacun peut faire une utilisation différente de la messagerie instantanée. 

Pour moi le mail n'est pas INSTANTANE car mes boites mails ne gerent justement pas le PUSH. Alors qu'avec un systeme de PUSH sur une appli' de messagerie iPhone, ca serais le cas.


----------



## WebOliver (24 Juin 2009)

Ah ben ça bouge: le push arrive doucement. Me lasserais bien tenter par Beejive.


----------

